# Glow In The Dark Stars



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2011)

Φωτεινά αστέρια, για τα παιδικά δωμάτια. Όπως στη σελίδα εδώ. Βρίσκω λίγα _φωσφορίζοντα αστέρια_. Ξέρετε αν είναι καθιερωμένο ή μήπως λέγονται διαφορετικά;

ΤΙΑ


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.

Πολλοί προτιμούν την περίφραση "αστέρια που φωσφορίζουν", αλλά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην τα πεις φωσφορίζοντα. 
Τον λόγο δεν τον βλέπω, τα συγκεκριμένα αστέρια τα βλέπω καθημερινά στους τοίχους, στα τζάμια, στις βιβλιοθήκες. Μπαίνω στα δωμάτιά τους και νιώθω λες και βρίσκομαι σε γαλαξίες μακρινούς, πολύ μακρινούς. Πάω να βγω και να σου ο Νταρθ Βέιντερ να με καλεί στη σκοτεινή πλευρά της Δύναμης. Να ενδώσω;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2011)

+1 στον Δαιμάνο, με την προσθήκη ότι προτιμάω το φωσφορίζοντα (είχα κι εγώ κάποτε στο δωμάτιό μου, είχα φτιάξει στο ταβάνι μου ένα κομμάτι του ουρανού όπως φαίνεται στην Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Η φοβερή συμβολή μου στο νήμα, ο υποκορισμός:
*φωσφορίζοντα αστεράκια*
Μερικοί βάζουν και το _αυτοκόλλητα_.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 24, 2011)

Και φωσφοριζέ αστεράκια/ αστέρια...


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2011)

Εγώ τα ξέρω φωσφοριζέ, _100% ελληνικό τραγούδι_, κι εγώ είχα καποτε εναν ουρανό μ'αστέρια στο ταβανι μου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2015)

...
When The Lights Go Out, My Glowing Murals Turn These Rooms Into Dreamy Worlds
















Περισσότερα, εκεί: http://bogifabian.com/?page_id=2529


----------

